

Lawrence Lessig's TED Talk: We the People – the Republic we must reclaim [video] - awwstn
http://www.ted.com/talks/lawrence_lessig_we_the_people_and_the_republic_we_must_reclaim.html?utm_campaign=&utm_source=t.co&utm_content=addthis-custom&awesm=on.ted.com_q8Nq&source=twitter&utm_medium=on.ted.com-twitter%23.UVw2UOAYZGA.twitter

======
turing
For those who can't watch the full video:

 _132 Americans gave 60% of SuperPAC funds in the last election cycle._

Republic lost, indeed.

